# Main > General Discussion >  MAPtober challenge on Instagram

## storymakertomi

Hey, mapmaking friends - I thought with Inktober coming up it might be fun to incorporate a mapmaking prompt list! I've just uploaded this one to my IG (@storymakerstradingco), and I thought I'd post it here as well in case anyone would like to join in.  :Smile:  You are, of course, welcome to interpret or change it up however you'd like. (Also, if you posts your maps on Instagram, I'd love to know your handle - I'm always looking for mapmaking friends to follow!)

----------


## AP.

Oh this is a great idea! I'm hoping to do Inktober this year (and actually finish it!!) but this is great to change it up too! 
I'll be posting all I do on my Instagram apullenart. I'll go give you a follow and look forward to seeing your work!  :Smile:

----------


## JoshStolarz

I have really been enjoying see others post their maps from these prompts. I personally have too many things on my plate to take it on myself though. I'll have to plan ahead better next year to free up some time  :Wink:

----------


## Sironae

is it still posible to join maptober?

----------


## Falconius

> is it still posible to join maptober?


There's no gatekeeper.  :Wink:

----------


## LunaticDesign

I don't have nearly that much time this month for drawing but I will definitely see what I can come up with. Thank you for posting such a great idea.

----------


## Sironae

i love it. to bad there is only maptober what about mapnovember? :-) thanks for this gerad idea.

----------


## Sironae

Will there be a maptober 2020? Would be great!

----------


## Tiana

> i love it. to bad there is only maptober what about mapnovember? :-) thanks for this gerad idea.


There's Nanowrimo, so it would interfere. Anyway, I don't think anyone formally arranges a tag that happens on Instagram, it just does, so if you want to do Maptober, you should just do it, Sironae!

----------

